# Nedd an advice on picking a scott road bike.



## Eirikur (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi guys.

I need an advice on picking a road bike.
I have been riding mountain bikes now for a few years 99% tarmac, so I might aswell go road bike
My trips are about 45-120km.
50% sport cycling 50% commuting.
I know I can be alot faster and want to try out a road bike.

My shop will have 2013 Scott Foil and Scott CR1 lineups shortly.
I am 190cm tall with inseam of 90.5cm

What bike size should I choose and wich would be better for me .... the Foil or the CR1 ?

Thanks alot for any comment you might have


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

I will assume, due to riding 120km with a MB on tarmac, comfort is your top priority.... therefore the CR1 is what you want and you will need a 2XL (likely), but have the store fit you properly.

Any reason you need to buy Scott? Giant, 'Dale, Trek, Cervelo, Jamis, Felt, Specialized and others all have good options as well.


----------



## Eirikur (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, I guess I am a XXL frame.
I have been offered a used 2010 Scott addict R3 XXL, my dealer says that it has a race geometry and is not as comfortable as the CR1.
What is your opinion on that for my first road bike ? 

Regarding other brands .. Yes I have access to all those brands but I like the Scott dealer best .. The Scott dealer also has Giant wich I kinda find a mainstream brand. 
Cannondale is quite expensive, at least for the components, small dealer.
Jamis .. seams like cheap bikes.
Specialized, like Cannondale they are quite expensive here.
Trek are probably good bikes but 75% of people here ride Trek and I dont wanna be like everybody else.
The Scott seems to be the best value where I live, thats where I am focused on that.




RyleyinSTL said:


> I will assume, due to riding 120km with a MB on tarmac, comfort is your top priority.... therefore the CR1 is what you want and you will need a 2XL (likely), but have the store fit you properly.
> 
> Any reason you need to buy Scott? Giant, 'Dale, Trek, Cervelo, Jamis, Felt, Specialized and others all have good options as well.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

First and foremost you should buy what fits/feels right. Test ride everything you can conceivably afford before you make a decision. Considering your local dealer also sells Giant, try the Defy Composite as well. Yes Giant is the worlds largest bike manufacture but they also make wonderful bikes.

Given that you are coming from a MB background, if I was selling you a Scott road bike, I would be steering you toward a CR1 as it is the Scott "endurance" model. The CR1's relaxed geometry, compliant ride and longer wheelbase will generally appeal to folks who aren't in a crit every weekend. Plus on those longer rides this bike will beat you up less than other models.


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

+1 for Scott CR1


----------



## maxfrm (Jan 15, 2012)

Scott CR1 over the Foil for the ride quality


----------



## wassler (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,

while I have no experience with the Foil or any other road bike I have to admit that I'm ery happy with my CR1 elite and that the comfort is quite fine. I too came from a mountain bike (mointainbike is still more comfortable) and I also have a touring bike. I have to admit that the CR1 performs remarkably well in the comfort dept. even compared to the touring bike.

Kind regards,


----------



## tigger (Mar 16, 2007)

Hello,
I have Scott CR1 Team 2011.It is light comfortable and handles very well I ride approx. 200 miles per week for fitness but do not race. It is very good value for money and a great all rounder.


----------

